# ~~~THE CHEVY ENGINE ACCESSORIES FEST~~~



## Crenshaw's Finest

I enjoy custom detailed engines. I know a lot about the parts, both original and aftermarket, from billet parts to chrome balancer covers. Painting, LS1 swaps and where to buy parts I can help you with.

My goal with this new 2010 topic is to help you dress and detail your SBC/BBC with nice parts that will help get you those props on the boulevard and the points on your show card.

Please be respectful and help others with what you post or ask. Don't just post pics of parts or engines. _Describe with detail what you are showing us and anything else you feel is relevant. _


It's 2010 and it's time to make your engine look great!!!!!!!!!

I'll add to this thread as I have the time. I will have this topic moderated if necessary.


Also, it's a good idea to post your classified LINKS in here for your chevy engine parts you have on Layitlow or Ebay.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Here is a cheaper but IMO equal to the ARP SBC polished stainless steel bolt kit. It has EVERY bolt you need for your with exception to Moter mount and tranny-to engine bolts. It's a good deal. http://alloyboltz.com









Billet Specialties overdrive serpentine kit. It costs about $500.00. Notice it has TWO belts instead one just one. Nice engine.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

All original restored Chevy 348 in a '58 rag Impala. Notice the 3-2 carbs and intake and air cleaner and the original valve covers with the bowtie stamped in. High dollar stuff.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

62 rag Impala. B&M 6-71 blower on a BBC with a Demon carb. The hood will NOT fit on a set up like this.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2009, 11:08 PM~16149588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cheaper but IMO equal to the ARP SBC polished stainless steel bolt kit. It has EVERY bolt you need for your with exception to Moter mount and tranny-to engine bolts. It's a good deal.  http://alloyboltz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billet Specialties overdrive serpentine kit. It costs about $500.00. Notice it has TWO belts instead one just one. Nice engine.
> *


tight motor, i was going to mess with Billet Specialties after i get my 350 rebult, they got good shit, im tires messing with that plain chrome stuff want to try out the billet stuff this time


----------



## kadillak_driver

Anyone have some links, thinking about dressing up my LT1


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by kadillak_driver_@Jan 1 2010, 10:18 PM~16158063
> *Anyone have some links, thinking about dressing up my LT1
> *


 www.hotrodlane.cc


----------



## pink63impala




----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2009, 10:08 PM~16149588
> *
> Billet Specialties overdrive serpentine kit. It costs about $500.00. Notice it has TWO belts instead one just one. Nice engine.
> *


typical of most any budget serpentine kit, march is the same, they are actually considered by some as "fake" serpentine kits, aside from the belts, due to the lack of a single belt, reverse rotation water pump and such


----------



## tearitup

Hey guys i was just wondering if anyone has ever chromed/polished an intake. The polished carb intakes are pretty cheap so i know it would be cheaper to just buy one polished. But what about EFI manifolds.

I was planning on buying a Stealth ram fuel injection manifold.

It costs $715 Polished.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/WND-7542P/?image=large



The Satin finish one costs $360. do you guys think it would be a waste of time/money to polish/ chrome it myself?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Excellent Topic !!!


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Jan 2 2010, 02:45 PM~16161694
> *Hey guys i was just wondering if anyone has ever chromed/polished an intake. The polished carb intakes are pretty cheap so i know it would be cheaper to just buy one polished. But what about EFI manifolds.
> 
> I was planning on buying a Stealth ram fuel injection manifold.
> 
> It costs $715 Polished.
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/WND-7542P/?image=large
> The Satin finish one costs $360. do you guys think it would be a waste of time/money to polish/ chrome it myself?
> *


that dont look fun to polish  
talk to d cheese he may can get you a lil deal


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 2 2010, 11:04 AM~16160974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 wow! an intake picture! You mind telling us about it? :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Jan 2 2010, 12:45 PM~16161694
> *Hey guys i was just wondering if anyone has ever chromed/polished an intake. The polished carb intakes are pretty cheap so i know it would be cheaper to just buy one polished. But what about EFI manifolds.
> 
> I was planning on buying a Stealth ram fuel injection manifold.
> 
> It costs $715 Polished.
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/WND-7542P/?image=large
> The Satin finish one costs $360. do you guys think it would be a waste of time/money to polish/ chrome it myself?
> *


Unless you have polising equipment on hand or have a good polisher to go to then I would buy it already polished.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2010, 09:47 PM~16164798
> *wow! an intake picture! You mind telling us about it?  :uh:
> *


looks self explanatory, endurashine RPM air gap intake & pro comp billet timing cover?


----------



## tearitup

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 2 2010, 06:28 PM~16164122
> *that dont look fun to polish
> talk to d cheese he may can get you a lil deal
> *


D-cheese.. the guy who sells alot of tires on here? Does he got a hookup on summit?


----------



## Kamakazi

Can people post the horse power before and after if you know it thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS

Cant see it much but I used the clear blue distributor cap and rotor on my my engine. It actually helped me solve a vacuum issue I was having. The vacuum from the carb to the distributor at rpms over 1000 were causing the spark to arc between the points on the cap causing the car to run like crap. Just watching it in a semi dark garage you can watch the spark to see if working right.

The other accessories are pretty basic nothing too special. Have more plans for chrome water pump and polished radiator this winter.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e+Jan 3 2010, 02:11 AM~16167866-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks self explanatory, endurashine RPM air gap intake & pro comp billet timing cover?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To you and I it does. Most guys I assume will not know what an Air Gap is ro what Endurashine means. I want people to learn, thats why I asked guys to write the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 01:41 PM~16170543
> *Can people post the horse power before and after if you know it thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CoupeDTS_@Jan 3 2010, 02:30 PM~16170961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant see it much but I used the clear blue distributor cap and rotor on my my engine.  It actually helped me solve a vacuum issue I was having.  The vacuum from the carb to the distributor at rpms over 1000 were causing the spark to arc between the points on the cap causing the car to run like crap.  Just watching it in a semi dark garage you can watch the spark to see if working right.
> 
> The other accessories are pretty basic nothing too special.  Have more plans for chrome water pump and polished radiator this winter.
> *


Cool. So this is the first time you added an HEI dist. to the car?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 3 2010, 06:48 PM~16172558
> *
> Cool. So this is the first time you added an HEI dist. to the car?
> *


no, i only use HEI on sbc's. And actually the 4100 originally in the car had HEI too. I just really like the clear distributor caps. You can still add the msd coils or modules but a clear cap is neat at night and can even help diagnose problems


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2010, 09:47 PM~16164798
> *wow! an intake picture! You mind telling us about it?  :uh:
> *


sure.. its a lil dirty and i need to change the pump and pulleys out..








its a 383 sbc bored .060,balanced
performance vortec heads,ported and polished,edelbrock endurashine performer rpm air gap intake.750 holley. comp cam 292h,roller rockers screw in stud ,guide pates,130 # spring pressure.. all i can think of..
do you wanna know what i ate for breakfast too? :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

good topic homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

hey pink63 i have those same valve covers how do you clean them? ive tried by machine hand everything to polish them


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 5 2010, 02:21 PM~16191614
> *hey pink63 i have those same valve covers how do you clean them? ive tried by machine hand everything to polish them
> *


mothers aluminum polish works good on all polished aluminum


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

tried that with no help they still look the same looks like water spots on them


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 5 2010, 04:21 PM~16192579
> *tried that with no help they still look the same looks like water spots on them
> *


i got the same thing on my polished aluminum accessories too, tryed some polish, didn't really do anything either! :angry:


----------



## CoupeDTS

damn, gotta go another step higher grit polish then. And then it gets hard to get a polisher in all them little spots. Thats why I dont like polished aluminum parts. They look damn nice new, and I like how aluminum accessories look different then the norm chrome but it IS hard to clean


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2009, 07:08 PM~16149588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cheaper but IMO equal to the ARP SBC polished stainless steel bolt kit. It has EVERY bolt you need for your with exception to Moter mount and tranny-to engine bolts. It's a good deal.  http://alloyboltz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billet Specialties overdrive serpentine kit. It costs about $500.00. Notice it has TWO belts instead one just one. Nice engine.
> *


good thread and great link........going to order stainless kit for my 4.3


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 5 2010, 03:21 PM~16191614
> *hey pink63 i have those same valve covers how do you clean them? ive tried by machine hand everything to polish them
> *


man i let em sit out for like 2 years or so,and they got white spots and stuff all over them. looks like theyre pitting or something.or oxedizing.
i used a polishing wheel in my die grinder and some polish , i think it was actually for steel, its a black bar,all i had, then hand polished them with mothers. they look alright,really need some more work..
anyone looking for some, i cant run these anymore, i need a set of short valve covers,these are in the way of the brake booster. or anyone have a small booster?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

I don't have much to add to this topic but here's my homie's 350 in his '59 rag that he's building...all hardlines, chrome plated billet serpentine system, electronic brakes, etc.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 4 2010, 07:27 PM~16184051
> *sure.. its a lil dirty and i need to change the pump and pulleys out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a 383 sbc bored .060,balanced
> performance vortec heads,ported and polished,edelbrock endurashine performer rpm air gap intake.750 holley. comp cam 292h,roller rockers screw in stud ,guide pates,130 # spring pressure.. all i can think of..
> do you wanna know what i ate for breakfast too? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: now we're talkin'!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 5 2010, 01:21 PM~16191614
> *hey pink63 i have those same valve covers how do you clean them? ive tried by machine hand everything to polish them
> *


 for the price of decent/nice CHROME covers on ebay, I'd just buy some new ones. But if you like yours, just send them to get professionally polished..shouldint cost too much.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jan 5 2010, 07:51 PM~16195847
> *I don't have much to add to this topic but here's my homie's 350 in his '59 rag that he's building...all hardlines, chrome plated billet serpentine system, electronic brakes, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I want that S&P serp kit so bad, have to wait though


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jan 5 2010, 09:51 PM~16195847
> *I don't have much to add to this topic but here's my homie's 350 in his '59 rag that he's building...all hardlines, chrome plated billet serpentine system, electronic brakes, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more info on the brakes?


----------



## Champagne-for-All

Billet Specialties overdrive serpentine kit. It costs about $500.00. Notice it has TWO belts instead one just one. Nice engine.
[/quote]
am using the same on mine


----------



## Drop'em

How do you replace the pulleys, what tools do I need. I have a 87 Monte Carlo Luxury Sport, I have never done a engine dress up and Im doing it solo. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 11 2010, 07:35 PM~16258293
> *How do you replace the pulleys, what tools do I need. I have a 87 Monte Carlo Luxury Sport, I have never done a engine dress up and Im doing it solo. Any help will be appreciated
> *


UNBOLT THEM,AND YOU WILL NEED THE SPECIAL TOOL TO REMOVE AND REPLACE THE POWER STEERING PULLEY IF YOU HAVE THAT. FAIRLY EASLY,IF YU CAN CHANGE A BELT YOU CAN CHANGE THE PULLEYS


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 12 2010, 04:52 AM~16264340
> *UNBOLT THEM,AND YOU WILL NEED THE SPECIAL TOOL TO REMOVE AND REPLACE THE POWER STEERING PULLEY IF YOU HAVE THAT. FAIRLY EASLY,IF YU CAN CHANGE A BELT YOU CAN CHANGE THE PULLEYS
> *


I TRIED BUT THEY KEEP SPINNING


----------



## pink63impala

do you have a set of pliers?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 13 2010, 07:40 AM~16276112
> *do you have a set of pliers?
> *


Channel Locks


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 12 2010, 07:45 AM~16264854
> *I TRIED BUT THEY KEEP SPINNING
> *


An Impact gun will help if u have one, if not, have someone help you hold the pulley while you loosen the nuts and be sure to use WD40 to break the seals.


----------



## cl1965ss

GOOD INFO IN HERE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

http://www.cool-leds.com/ are now finally reproducing the 1951-56 Caddy and Olds "oil bath" STEEL air cleaners. Their made of steel, not fiberglass like others have been throughout the years. They've been notched in the year to clear larger HEI dist. caps. They accept the common 14X4" filter. 

$129.00


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice topic, any pics with small block chevys with gear drives?
thinkin about puttin a set up on my 350,whats a good brand.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 15 2010, 10:04 AM~16300007
> *nice topic, any pics with small block chevys with gear drives?
> thinkin about puttin a set up on my 350,whats a good brand.
> *







If you have a stock engine and just cruise with it, Proform or Summit Racing brands make some nice budget friendly ones. Noisy or Quiet. 

If you have a perf engine, Pete Jackson or ProComp. Just made with better and stronger quality metals.

You can find them all day at Pomona or Long Beach swap meets for about $50-60


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2010, 05:19 PM~16300117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a stock engine and just cruise with it, Proform or Summit Racing brands make some nice budget friendly ones. Noisy or Quiet.
> 
> If you have a perf engine, Pete Jackson or ProComp. Just made with better and stronger quality metals.
> 
> You can find them all day at Pomona or Long Beach swap meets for about $50-60
> *


i might go with a pro comp since i got a lil mods on my motor.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 15 2010, 08:49 AM~16299901
> *GOOD INFO IN HERE. :thumbsup:
> *


Yup


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 15 2010, 09:49 AM~16299901
> *GOOD INFO IN HERE. :thumbsup:
> *


LRM has their 'Product Spotlight' section which is great, but I wanted to do one for Layitlow.com too.


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2010, 04:24 PM~16281192
> *An Impact gun will help if u have one, if not, have someone help you hold the pulley while you loosen the nuts and be sure to use WD40 to break the seals.
> *



makes life so much easier


----------



## tearitup

Well guys after much speculation i decided to go against your recommendations and buy the Stealth Ram intake so i can polish it myself. (Why do i do this to myself?)

Let me just say, i am soooo disapointed with the quality of the casting. It is just disgusting. This manifold was not meant to be sold unpolished.

The lower half of the intake was cast beautifully, But the upper looked like it has been cast in someones barn, Its full of trash, Tons of low spots, The treaded holes are trash and need retapping. Just horrible.

after about 9 hours of sanding i was able to do most of the top and about half of the lower. Since, i have all day today, i hope to finish sanding all of it later today.


----------



## tearitup

heres a close up of all the trash that i still have to sand down. I spent most of the time sanding this area and its still not done!














heres how it sits as of now, all sanded to 400 grit.













heres the half of the lower that i done.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Jan 16 2010, 09:25 AM~16308942
> *heres a close up of all the trash that i still have to sand down. I spent most of the time sanding this area and its still not done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres how it sits as of now, all sanded to 400 grit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the half of the lower that i done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good so far. All the work should be worth it in the end. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2010, 05:24 PM~16281192
> *An Impact gun will help if u have one, if not, have someone help you hold the pulley while you loosen the nuts and be sure to use WD40 to break the seals.
> *



I installed all the pulleys except the power steering. That pulley is hard, i rented the pulley puller from autozone but it didnt do anything. Dont know if I did it right or not but is there another way to remove that pulley (power steering) ?


----------



## RegalLimited82

,


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 16 2010, 06:55 PM~16312046
> *I installed all the pulleys except the power steering. That pulley is hard, i rented the pulley puller from autozone but it didnt do anything. Dont know if I did it right or not but is there another way to remove that pulley (power steering) ?
> *


Not really. I've had the problem too. I took it to the local mechanic, had him do it for 5 bux.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Anyone buy or try the spectre aluminum pullies ?


----------



## BIGJOE619

Here is a pic of a 427 i have it aint like that baller stuff its just .030 over with a street cam, accel dist.,edelbrock high rise manifold, edelbrock 750 cfm carb, chrome starter , chrome holley fuel pump and fuel regulator, chrome stock pulleys, chrome alt bracket.. anyone wanna buy it im broke...cash me out


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Feb 5 2010, 09:59 AM~16521168-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone buy or try the spectre aluminum pullies ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their ok but over Priced. You can buy the same ones from and hot rod store on ebay a few bucks cheaper.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGJOE619_@Feb 5 2010, 02:45 PM~16523764
> *Here is a pic of a 427 i have it aint like that baller stuff its just .030 over with a street cam, accel dist.,edelbrock high rise manifold, edelbrock 750 cfm carb, chrome starter , chrome holley fuel pump and fuel regulator, chrome stock pulleys, chrome alt bracket.. anyone wanna buy it im broke...cash me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I wish.


----------



## BIGJOE619

im picking up a duce but i need the money tward paint and interior. if i dont sell it id have to throw it in and paint and interior will have to wait. What do you think i should ask for it.


----------



## danp68

good topic :thumbsup: i need to get another summit catalog or do some interwebs searching-i would like to dress up my lt1 and get it looking nice-nothing real fancy its just mostly black and boring :yessad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 5 2010, 05:17 PM~16524520
> *Their ok but over Priced. You can buy the same ones from and hot rod store on ebay a few bucks cheaper.
> 
> *


Overpriced if you buy directly from Spectre? I was looking at the Jeg's catalog. I calculated $140 for Crank, water pump + nose cover and power steering.... 

I'll check out ebay to see what's up...

Bump for a great thread...


----------



## Vayzfinest

anyone try a Cog belt pulley system?? plus's on negatives about them?


----------



## Kamakazi

i just went to put a crome water neck on my 305 in my 84 caprice but broke one of the fucking bolts any idea how to get it out with out c4 cause i cant offord a intake right now


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Feb 20 2010, 06:34 PM~16673284
> *i just went to put a crome water neck on my 305 in my 84 caprice but broke one of the fucking bolts any idea how to get it out with out c4 cause i cant offord a intake right now
> *


Drill a hole in the bolt and use an easy out.


----------



## Kamakazi

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 20 2010, 08:53 PM~16673872
> *Drill a hole in the bolt and use an easy out.
> *


what does a easy out look like


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Feb 21 2010, 12:22 AM~16675211
> *what does a easy out look like
> *


Like a drill bit kind of but with backwards grooves in it. Also referred to as screw/bolt extractor.

I have this kit, luckily i've only needed to use a couple times so far but it works very well.

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_126...=bolt+extractor


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Just got these in the mail today.... Billet Specialties V-Groove belt pullies... 

2 Groove crank pulley
Single Groove water pump pulley with nose cover
Key way power steering pulley
..all for Long water pump


----------



## Kamakazi

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 23 2010, 06:36 PM~16704147
> *Just got these in the mail today.... Billet Specialties V-Groove belt pullies...
> 
> 2 Groove crank pulley
> Single Groove water pump pulley with nose cover
> Key way power steering pulley
> ..all for Long water pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much this set you back and where did you get it


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Feb 23 2010, 06:36 PM~16704147-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these in the mail today.... Billet Specialties V-Groove belt pullies...
> 
> 2 Groove crank pulley
> Single Groove water pump pulley with nose cover
> Key way power steering pulley
> ..all for Long water pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kamakazi_@Feb 24 2010, 03:51 PM~16713599
> *how much this set you back and where did you get it
> *


 can't go wrong with BS parts.


you can buy them from Summitracing.com


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi+Feb 24 2010, 04:51 PM~16713599-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much this set you back and where did you get it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $220 shipped. I ordered them from my local rod shop... I would have ordered them from Summit or Jegs, but the price was about the same. Decided to go through the rod shop to build a relationship with them.... Gotta support your local shops  . Especially when they're 5 minutes from my house. They just finished up a 41' Convertible caddillac for Steve Harvey..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 24 2010, 11:43 PM~16718434
> *can't go wrong with BS parts.
> you can buy them from Summitracing.com
> *


The quality is amazing...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

good topic  i'm starting the works on my engine soon, chrome and paint, its a straight six though :happysad:


----------



## Kamakazi

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 25 2010, 07:09 AM~16720445
> *$220 shipped. I ordered them from my local rod shop... I would have ordered them from Summit or Jegs, but the price was about the same. Decided to go through the rod shop to build a relationship with them.... Gotta support your local shops  . Especially when they're 5 minutes from my house. They just finished up a 41' Convertible caddillac for Steve Harvey..
> The quality is amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any pics of the caddy


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 26 2010, 03:05 AM~16731131
> *good topic    i'm starting the works on my engine soon, chrome and paint, its a straight six though  :happysad:
> *


----------



## ESELILREBEL

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2010, 10:01 AM~16299992
> *http://www.cool-leds.com/ are now finally reproducing the 1951-56 Caddy and Olds "oil bath" STEEL air cleaners. Their made of steel, not fiberglass like others have been throughout the years. They've been notched in the year to clear larger HEI dist. caps. They accept the common 14X4" filter.
> 
> $129.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: I NEED THIS 4 MY '54 CADDY


----------



## RegalLimited82

Got a 4.3 (v6) vortec out of a 92 jimmy, looks just like 350.....would the billet serp kits work? which ones?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 27 2010, 01:10 PM~16742620
> *Got a 4.3 (v6) vortec out of a 92 jimmy, looks just like 350.....would the billet serp kits work? which ones?
> *


 I really doubt it. The holes for the brackets most likey are diffrent.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Anyone have any experience with electric fans? I'm looking for one but not sure which direction to go. SPAL has them for top dollar...Zirgo has them on ebay for $100 shipped... They claim to have 3300 CFM rating, but i'm sure those numbers are exaggerated....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Anything for a TPI?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 1 2010, 10:43 AM~16760137
> *Anyone have any experience with electric fans? I'm looking for one but not sure which direction to go. SPAL has them for top dollar...Zirgo has them on ebay for $100 shipped... They claim to have 3300 CFM rating, but i'm sure those numbers are exaggerated....
> *


I do. Spal or BeCool are the major brands...really expensive though. Zirgo and the other cheaper ones you see on Ebay or rod shops (some are nicely chromed plastic) are good for our applications though. Especially since we don't drive our cars everyday or under high-performance conditions. the weakest part with those is the zip tie holders. Their usually weak and tend to break so see if you can get the metal brackets instead. I like the dual 12" fans myself. I've seen these fans used on many cars...their good if your on a budget. 





> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 11:22 AM~16760476
> *Anything for a TPI?
> *


Other than larger runners and throttle body there is nothing. but these guys can help...

http://www.aztpi.com/home.php?xid=3d3eb2c8...9b5da0eb19c899d


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 2 2010, 05:54 AM~16769670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 good vid


----------



## CoupeDTS

a motor ive been buildin for a friend. 350hp 355ci. Endurishine intake and water pump. chrome alternator, mini starter, fuel pump, and steering pump. lots more chrome to put on including chrome flex heater hoses and radiator hoses. THis is in a regal.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## tko_818

Heres a question for yall out there, whats the deal with chrome headers? i know ceramic ones are the best choice, but why not chrome??? cons?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Mar 4 2010, 04:06 PM~16797628
> *Heres a question for yall out there, whats the deal with chrome headers? i know ceramic ones are the best choice, but why not chrome??? cons?
> *


The chrome NEVER lasts due to the heat exposure. They always turn blueish-purple after so long.


----------



## tko_818

i kinda like the blued look :biggrin: i seriously do actually haha my homie uses some sort of polish on his harley pipes that removes bluing.. or maybe prevents bluing.. idk but im curious,


----------



## CoupeDTS

theres some shortys for sbc in omaha for 100 or 150 right now new with copper gaskets if youre interested. But they are right, they turn a multitude of colors over time.


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 4 2010, 04:54 PM~16798035
> *theres some shortys for sbc in omaha for 100 or 150 right now new with copper gaskets if youre interested.  But they are right, they turn a multitude of colors over time.
> *


i seen em all obver ebay for about 100 bucks thats why im curious.. i wonder how much ceramic headers go for?? ima look into it right now


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Mar 4 2010, 06:07 PM~16798157
> *i seen em all obver ebay for about 100 bucks thats why im curious.. i wonder how much ceramic headers go for?? ima look into it right now
> *


cheapest are 180 shipped on ebay, tons of em on there. I got a set of new ceramic flow-techs on ebay for $100 a guy had em listed only for old camaros or something because thats what he bought em for but i looked up the part number and they were the same ones that are for G-bodys and caddys etc.


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by tearitup+Jan 16 2010, 10:22 AM~16308917-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys after much speculation i decided to go against your recommendations and buy the Stealth Ram intake so i can polish it myself. (Why do i do this to myself?)
> 
> Let me just say, i am soooo disapointed with the quality of the casting. It is just disgusting. This manifold was not meant to be sold unpolished.
> 
> The lower half of the intake was cast beautifully, But the upper looked like it has been cast in someones barn, Its full of trash, Tons of low spots, The treaded holes are trash and need retapping. Just horrible.
> 
> after about 9 hours of sanding i was able to do most of the top and about half of the lower. Since, i have all day today, i hope to finish sanding all of it later today.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tearitup_@Jan 16 2010, 10:25 AM~16308942
> *heres a close up of all the trash that i still have to sand down. I spent most of the time sanding this area and its still not done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres how it sits as of now, all sanded to 400 grit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the half of the lower that i done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you start with something a little more caorse or has that been all 400 i have a TPI i am doing right now


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 3 2010, 08:27 PM~16788435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a motor ive been buildin for a friend.  350hp 355ci.  Endurishine intake and water pump.  chrome alternator, mini starter, fuel pump, and steering pump.  lots more chrome to put on including chrome flex heater hoses and radiator hoses.  THis is in a regal.
> *


are those the flowtech headers?


----------



## Chris

started with a fresh long block 350, added a chrome cheapy stamped steel oil pan, chromed aluminum timing cover off ebay, chrome aluminum valve covers off ebay, endurashine performer intake, 600 cfm edelbrock carb, polished aluminum oval ar cleaner with a blue accel filter, can't remember if the headers were polished stainless or ceramic coated, and to top it all off a march revolver serpentine kit....


----------



## Dylante63

looks great.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 7 2010, 02:07 AM~16818056
> *looks great.
> *



x2


----------



## Kamakazi

how much are the serpenting kits going for ive seen some for 2g and in lowrider march 2010 issue they had one for 1300 is there any "cheaper" ones for the budget minded people and what kits are most people going towards


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 6 2010, 10:08 PM~16816566
> *are those the flowtech headers?
> *


hedman headers


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 8 2010, 04:41 PM~16829947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn thats a beautiful site!! Looks familiar!!


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

Nothing like some motivation to go with a motor :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by 8REGAL_LIMITED4_@Mar 8 2010, 05:54 PM~16830517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like some motivation to go with a motor  :biggrin:
> *



Personally, when i'm working on these critical parts of my ride, I think it is best not to consume alcoholic beverages! Whether we like to admit it or not, we can tend to over do it & that's when we make mistakes or overlook critical areas that can compromise the safety & dependability of the build!



























AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH.., I WAS JUST BULLSHITTIN, MAAANNN!!!!! WHAT FUN WOULD THAT BE!?!

  

GREAT TOPIC!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Thanks! more stuff to add soon!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 7 2010, 12:31 AM~16817964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started with a fresh long block 350, added a chrome cheapy stamped steel oil pan, chromed aluminum timing cover off ebay, chrome aluminum valve covers off ebay, endurashine performer intake, 600 cfm edelbrock carb, polished aluminum oval ar cleaner with a blue accel filter, can't remember if the headers were polished stainless or ceramic coated, and to top it all off a march revolver serpentine kit....
> *


This is VERY nice. :biggrin: I like how you used the steel braided line off the PS pump. I think it would look even more KILLER if you used the *Goodyear BLUE hoses made for G bodies...take a look....$59.00 for the set. *










http://www.summitracing.com/parts/GTR-5011/?rtype=10


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2010, 02:15 PM~16837296
> *This is VERY nice. :biggrin:  I like how you used the steel braided line off the PS pump. I think it would look even more KILLER if you used the Goodyear BLUE hoses made for G bodies...take a look....$59.00 for the set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/GTR-5011/?rtype=10
> *


those would look sweet :thumbsup: only downside is my lower rad hose is not a regular hose.. as the serpentine kit uses a short water pump instead of the stock long pump... but deffinatly worth looking into for all the other hoses :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 9 2010, 07:57 PM~16843282
> *those would look sweet :thumbsup: only downside is my lower rad hose is not a regular hose.. as the serpentine kit uses a short water pump instead of the stock long pump... but deffinatly worth looking into for all the other hoses  :biggrin:
> *


speedway motors sells blue gas line, along with clear red and black. Im sure other places to as well, probably ebay.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 9 2010, 06:57 PM~16843282
> *those would look sweet :thumbsup: only downside is my lower rad hose is not a regular hose.. as the serpentine kit uses a short water pump instead of the stock long pump... but deffinatly worth looking into for all the other hoses  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## caddy83

love this topic i need help I have a 2 door fleetwood brougham and want to convert it to the 90-92 brougham style. Who here in this forum can help or recommend a shop/member. I want to start with the complete dashboard conversion. Also I'm interested in an engine swap. Been thinking about an LS1 swap. Need help. i live in Norwalk/Long Beach, CA Thanks guys


----------



## POTOSINO

*I have an 88 Montecarlo SS and I need polished/chrome

-WATER PUMP
-POWER STEERING PUMP
-MASTER CYLINDER AND BRAKE BOOSTER*

whats the best place to go ? any prices

It's got the stock 305 HO motor


----------



## fullsize67

good topic. whos got some info on LS1 swaps?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by POTOSINO_@Mar 14 2010, 08:35 PM~16890700
> *I have an 88 Montecarlo SS and I need polished/chrome
> 
> -WATER PUMP
> -POWER STEERING PUMP
> -MASTER  CYLINDER AND BRAKE BOOSTER
> 
> whats the best place to go ? any prices
> 
> It's got the stock 305 HO motor
> *


 I preffer eBay bro.


----------



## NIMSTER64

great topic. I will be following this one


----------



## CoupeDTS

from everything Ive heard the chrome brake boosters are junk. Alot of people have problems with them. Maybe its just a certain brand.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by POTOSINO_@Mar 14 2010, 09:35 PM~16890700
> *I have an 88 Montecarlo SS and I need polished/chrome
> 
> -WATER PUMP
> -POWER STEERING PUMP
> -MASTER  CYLINDER AND BRAKE BOOSTER
> 
> whats the best place to go ? any prices
> 
> It's got the stock 305 HO motor
> *


dont get the block mount 1 piece bracket for the power steering pump, your pulley will rub on your gear box. Go with the $50 aluminum one, or the head mount one, or the stock style one.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2010, 09:15 AM~16837296
> *This is VERY nice. :biggrin:  I like how you used the steel braided line off the PS pump. I think it would look even more KILLER if you used the Goodyear BLUE hoses made for G bodies...take a look....$59.00 for the set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/GTR-5011/?rtype=10
> *


do they make these for a 64 ss impala 327


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 5 2010, 04:21 PM~16192579
> *tried that with no help they still look the same looks like water spots on them
> *


IMO...If you plan on driving it ,go with chrome because polished aliminum is a pain in the ass to keep looking new. The Endurashine on intakes looks like fake chrome. my advise is to go with a chrome intake from Performance Products that D-CHEESE sells.
As far as Hi-Performance cams remember that the RPM range is something to keep in mind as is the gear ratio in the rear. What good is a hi reving cam if your just gonna roll low and slow.You'll never see 6000 rpm unless you're racing.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 8 2010, 05:41 PM~16829947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice where did you get all the stuff at?


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2010, 02:37 PM~16963273
> *nice where did you get all the stuff at?
> *


Nothing was really bought at one place homie....you got to shop around for the best prices but most of all of it came off ebay..the endurashine intake manifold was ebay, the endurashine water pump was either jegs or summit i dont remember id have to get my reciepts out for you and tell you prices and item numbers if you really want to know....just send me a pm if your interested i got it all in a book


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 3 2010, 04:30 PM~16170961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant see it much but I used the clear blue distributor cap and rotor on my my engine.  It actually helped me solve a vacuum issue I was having.  The vacuum from the carb to the distributor at rpms over 1000 were causing the spark to arc between the points on the cap causing the car to run like crap.  Just watching it in a semi dark garage you can watch the spark to see if working right.
> 
> The other accessories are pretty basic nothing too special.  Have more plans for chrome water pump and polished radiator this winter.
> *


what color did you paint the block? I like it. looks like the same color of my ride. can I get a code for it?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 8REGAL_LIMITED4_@Mar 22 2010, 03:42 PM~16963316
> *Nothing was really bought at one place homie....you got to shop around for the best prices but most of all of it came off ebay..the endurashine intake manifold was ebay, the endurashine water pump was either jegs or summit i dont remember id have to get my reciepts out for you and tell you prices and item numbers if you really want to know....just send me a pm if your interested i got it all in a book
> *


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 22 2010, 03:48 PM~16963356
> *what color did you paint the block? I like it. looks like the same color of my ride. can I get a code for it?
> *


its a 1980s honda civic color. Avignon blue metallic. Its more purple/blue in the dark and light blue in the sun.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 22 2010, 04:13 PM~16963573
> *its a 1980s honda civic color.  Avignon blue metallic.  Its more purple/blue in the dark and light blue in the sun.
> *


thanks


----------



## Jesus Loves Me

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2010, 04:04 PM~16163009
> *Excellent Topic !!!
> *






2X Nice topic


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 4 2010, 04:41 AM~16792792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


when purchasing these chrome rad hoses YOU HAVE TO REPLACE THE CLAMPS THAT COME WITH THEM out the box, they are never good so do yourself a favor and throw them away... the reason is they are stamp notched, you need the ones that have the holes punched all the way thru the coupling.. the ones that come in the kit tend to strip easy...replace the clamps and run the new ones. let the engine get hot and then cool and then tighten them a lil more so they settle. Even tho those clamps are new in the kit they still suck, they strip out, go to autozone and buy he clamps that have the belt holes all the way thru the coupling instead of the ones they send you cause the belt notches are stamped halfass and strip when tightening....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

so whats the cheapest place to buy an elderbrock endurshine 600 cfm electric choke carb and endurashine manifold combo kit for a s.b.c ?


----------



## kandylac

did you try summit and jegs?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 4 2010, 04:30 PM~17093862
> *did you try summit and jegs?
> *


yep i think they are a tad over priced, i was thinking i could get the combo somewhere for around $650? instead of $719


----------



## PAT-RICK

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 19 2010, 02:25 PM~16665029
> *anyone try a Cog belt pulley system?? plus's on negatives about them?
> *


IVE GOT COG PULLEYS ON MY SBC BUT I HAVENT DRIVEN THE CAR MUCH CAUSE IM STILL BUILDING IT


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 4 2010, 04:20 PM~17093830
> *when purchasing these chrome rad hoses YOU HAVE TO REPLACE THE CLAMPS THAT COME WITH THEM out the box, they are never good so do yourself a favor and throw them away... the reason is they are stamp notched, you need the ones that have the holes punched all the way thru the coupling.. the ones that come in the kit tend to strip easy...replace the clamps and  run the new ones.  let the engine get hot and then cool and then tighten them a lil more so they settle.  Even tho those clamps are new in the kit  they still suck,  they strip out, go to autozone and buy he clamps that have the belt holes all the way thru the coupling instead of the ones they send you cause  the belt notches are stamped halfass and strip when tightening....
> *


this is true, ive had a couple go bad on me. Basically they are just so junk that you are afraid to tighten them because they will strip. Most auto parts stores sell clamps out on the floor that are cheap and GOOD ones behind the counter


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 4 2010, 10:58 PM~17094724
> *this is true, ive had a couple go bad on me.  Basically they are just so junk that you are afraid to tighten them because they will strip.  Most auto parts stores sell clamps out on the floor that are cheap and GOOD ones behind the counter
> *


I have had nothing but problems with those hoses even with proper hose clamps.. blew up one engine and almost a second because of them.. so now its just a regular rubber hose for me.. oh ya and its never just driving around town when they go its when your cruising down the hwy late at night :angry:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## soldierboy

cant decide


----------



## Elusive(VP)

Hello were can i get all the chrome needed for an LT1 engine for a big body. does anybony here have anything for sale.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 10 2010, 11:30 PM~17156090
> *cant decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I heard the tb is hard to tune right and you have to have the right cam and sensors and all that crap. Its possible, but alot more work.


----------



## B_A_RIDER

Question, im throwing together a 400 for my girls m.c. and while pulling the old harmonic balancer I gummed up the treads on the crankshaft side of the balancer center bolt hole... Can I get away with running no center bolt like a 283/327 or is it a must to have it? I havent been able to find a tap the right size with fine thread to fix the threads.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 15 2010, 05:03 PM~17203923
> *Question, im throwing together a 400 for my girls m.c. and while pulling the old harmonic balancer I gummed up the treads on the crankshaft side of the balancer center bolt hole... Can I get away with running no center bolt like a 283/327 or is it a must to have it? I havent been able to find a tap the right size with fine thread to fix the threads.
> *


I did the same thing on an old 350 i had. The balancer goes on soooo fuckin hard theres no way it was coming off. I drove it for years.


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 15 2010, 01:34 PM~17203034
> *I heard the tb is hard to tune right and you have to have the right cam and sensors and all that crap.  Its possible, but alot more work.
> *


CARBURETOR IS TOILET BOWL TECHNOLOGY


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jan 5 2010, 07:51 PM~16195847
> *I don't have much to add to this topic but here's my homie's 350 in his '59 rag that he's building...all hardlines, chrome plated billet serpentine system, electronic brakes, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 4 2010, 04:25 PM~17093849
> *so whats the cheapest place to buy an elderbrock endurshine 600 cfm electric choke carb and  endurashine manifold combo kit for a s.b.c ?
> *


pm d cheese on here


----------



## vertex

my old engine.. never EVER EVER EVER will I put anything polished in a driver.



EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 16 2010, 12:02 PM~17212081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old engine.. never EVER EVER EVER will I put anything polished in a driver.
> EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER
> *


thats the before pic, lets see the after pic :0 :happysad:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 15 2010, 03:19 PM~17204643
> *I did the same thing on an old 350 i had.  The balancer goes on soooo fuckin hard theres no way it was coming off.  I drove it for years.
> *


thanks


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

so what kind of headers are u guys using? Chrome, polished stainless steel, or ceramic coated?


----------



## CoupeDTS

ceramic, nothing wrong with ceramic


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 16 2010, 06:26 PM~17214597
> *thats the before pic,  lets see the after pic :0  :happysad:
> *



sold it.. never got any after pics but it would still look good via photos. chrome or powder coated from now on!


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 16 2010, 10:02 AM~17212081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old engine.. never EVER EVER EVER will I put anything polished in a driver.
> EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER
> *


why not. :wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

that looks tight... nice engine set up


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 21 2010, 02:42 PM~17563252
> *that looks tight... nice engine set up
> *


thanks. small blocks look so tiny in these caddys. Im used to seeing them in Gbodys. The extra room around the engine is very nice though


----------



## red Hormiga

*HERES SOMETHING DIFFERENT. I DIDN'T WANT CHROME ON THE ENGINE SINCE I CRUISE IT ALOT. *


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2009, 07:08 PM~16149588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cheaper but IMO equal to the ARP SBC polished stainless steel bolt kit. It has EVERY bolt you need for your with exception to Moter mount and tranny-to engine bolts. It's a good deal.  http://alloyboltz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billet Specialties overdrive serpentine kit. It costs about $500.00. Notice it has TWO belts instead one just one. Nice engine.
> *


Don't mean to bug but where did you get your serpatine system at? Do you have a part number? Is it polished or chrome? Thank you for your time and god bless


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Jun 1 2010, 11:59 PM~17670673
> *HERES SOMETHING DIFFERENT. I DIDN'T WANT CHROME ON THE ENGINE SINCE I CRUISE IT ALOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool valve covers, bet they werent cheap


----------



## caddy83

Need info. on an LSX swap for a 1983 2 door fleetwood brougham V8 4100 fuel injection? Any pics will be helpful


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Apr 24 2010, 08:40 PM~17290719
> *why not.  :wow:
> *



Its just a bitch to keep clean. Even with the car sitting in a garage and not being driven the polished look faded and needed to be buffed all the time. It was just a giant pain in the ass. Chrome is much easier to maintain.


----------



## TCaddy

Hey.. So i picked up a 454 with stroker for a great deal o km. just dynoed. i got a 750 proform carb that came with it. got a chrome alternator but not sure if it needs to go on.. i could use a sweet kit for this.. im gunna be getting the block painted. the vavle covers were custom made and the ectended oil pan.. i wanna pimp this out would like lots chrome and few mayching my paint you know. its going in a coupe deville and im probably not gunna use it to the full horse power.
:biggrin: 
Let me know what you thinkk...


----------



## TCaddy

all i got right now is the headers.. i need all the other parts chrome... block and valve covers are going mint green same with some other little parts.. what would price be on some parts for my baddass engine.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Jun 14 2010, 11:58 PM~17789310
> *all i got right now is the headers.. i need all the other parts chrome... block and valve covers are going mint green same with some other little parts.. what would price be on some parts for my baddass engine.
> *


like what? whatever you want to spend. check ebay/jegs/summit


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 15 2010, 01:15 PM~17794369
> *like what?  whatever you want to spend.  check ebay/jegs/summit
> *


I need like pretty much everything thats missing.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## BIGRUBE644

*JUS A LIL 383 STROKER.... WHAT U GUYS THINK...*


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 7 2010, 11:27 PM~17989739
> *JUS A LIL 383 STROKER.... WHAT U GUYS THINK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *HOW MUCH WOULD SOMETHING LIKE THAT COST TO DO?*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

ANyone have some pics of the power steering unit and how it mounts up, for a Chevy 305 or 350?


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 8 2010, 04:35 PM~17995205
> *ANyone have some pics of the power steering unit and how it mounts up, for a Chevy 305 or 350?
> *


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 8 2010, 05:35 PM~17995205
> *ANyone have some pics of the power steering unit and how it mounts up, for a Chevy 305 or 350?
> *


u mean with stock brackets?


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 8 2010, 08:44 PM~17997382
> *u mean with stock brackets?
> *



Yea that is the best question yet....mine obviously isnt....


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Jul 8 2010, 09:00 AM~17991770
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HOW MUCH WOULD SOMETHING LIKE THAT COST TO DO?
> *


 IT DEPENSE ON WHAT U WANT ... 8,OOO IN IT.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 9 2010, 03:29 PM~18004272
> *IT DEPENSE ON WHAT U WANT ... 8,OOO IN IT.
> *



Geez i feel like im gettin ripped off on my deal thats what i have in mine....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 8 2010, 09:44 PM~17997382
> *u mean with stock brackets?
> *


Yeah if possible with the sotck brackets since i've already go them. Just seen a setup with those brackets posted at a show a little while ago. It just seems like its not sitting right with the factory brackets that i did bolt on. Oh and i have a V belt factory setup.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 10 2010, 06:18 PM~18012317
> *Yeah if possible with the sotck brackets since i've already go them.  Just seen a setup with those brackets posted at a show a little while ago.  It just seems like its not sitting right with the factory brackets that i did bolt on.  Oh and i have a V belt factory setup.
> *


mines stock off a monte. if u cant see it well enough in pics ill get you a pic here in the next couple days.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 10 2010, 09:37 PM~18013271
> *mines stock off a monte.  if u cant see it well enough in pics ill get you a pic here in the next couple days.
> *


Nahh i haven't seen yours. On mine, i mounted it up but it seems like its about 1/8" off even using a spacer due to the bottom mount being in too far? Yeah a pic would help :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 11 2010, 11:00 PM~18020722
> *Nahh i haven't seen yours.  On mine, i mounted it up but it seems like its about 1/8" off even using a spacer due to the bottom mount being in too far?  Yeah a pic would help  :biggrin:
> *












ill have to get a better pic. That upper mount that goes into the head needs some washers to space it out. The bolt below that goes into the water pump, and theres one on the back on the right that swivels.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

TTT


----------



## red Hormiga

*TTT*


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jan 5 2010, 09:51 PM~16195847
> *I don't have much to add to this topic but here's my homie's 350 in his '59 rag that he's building...all hardlines, chrome plated billet serpentine system, electronic brakes, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNN

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cleAn85

quick question fellas, whats the best way to clean up the 327 in my 63? what kind of degreaser? and what do i use to prep it for paint? finally what kind of paint should i use, i want to keep the OG look on the motor....thanx


----------



## CoupeDTS

any degreaser is fine. engine bright stuff or just strong simple green will work too. Either use high pressure to get the thick junk off or scrub.

To paint it just clean it till its perfectly clean. Use a primer and any paint you want. All paint is good to 500 degrees so unless your painting headers or something you dont need to buy that "engine" paint. Then clear it and ur good. You can spray it our of a air gun or spray paint it doesnt matter.


----------



## cleAn85

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 23 2010, 11:35 PM~18645864
> *any degreaser is fine.  engine bright stuff or just strong simple green will work too.  Either use high pressure to get the thick junk off or scrub.
> 
> To paint it just clean it till its perfectly clean.  Use a primer and any paint you want.  All paint is good to 500 degrees so unless your painting headers or something you dont need to buy that "engine" paint.  Then clear it and ur good.  You can spray it our of a air gun or spray paint it doesnt matter.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

thanx homie!!!


----------



## Paqui 68 impala

Does any body know were I can get the og upper and lower altnator brackets for a 68 impala 327 small block


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2009, 09:08 PM~16149588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cheaper but IMO equal to the ARP SBC polished stainless steel bolt kit. It has EVERY bolt you need for your with exception to Moter mount and tranny-to engine bolts. It's a good deal.  http://alloyboltz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billet Specialties overdrive serpentine kit. It costs about $500.00. Notice it has TWO belts instead one just one. Nice engine.
> *


so if i get these billet specialties parts they will not keep their shine since they're polished aluminum?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Oct 2 2010, 07:49 PM~18720406
> *so if i get these billet specialties parts they will not keep their shine since they're polished aluminum?
> *


they will lose their shine but with alot of work you can get the shine back. Youll go through alot of mothers aluminum polish and probably some 1000 or 1500 grit sand paper to really bring it back to lookin new. Aluminum oxidizes on its own and you just gotta polish it all the time.


----------



## CoupeDTS

added a few more goodies. Bought a new distributor, my old one was shit, car starts way fuckin better now for some reason. Got that chrome top radiator hose, chrome overflow tank, and I needed the adapter for a square bore carb to spread bore intake.


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 3 2010, 10:34 PM~18728185
> *they will lose their shine but with alot of work you can get the shine back.  Youll go through alot of mothers aluminum polish and probably some 1000 or 1500 grit sand paper to really bring it back to lookin new.  Aluminum oxidizes on its own and you just gotta polish it all the time.
> *


damn that sucks, im glad i know this now though before buying them. guess ill just look for some chrome parts.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Oct 4 2010, 12:30 AM~18728619
> *damn that sucks, im glad i know this now though before buying them. guess ill just look for some chrome parts.
> *


I even regret getting a polished intake. For 50 bucks more i coulda got endurashine or chrome. This damn intake takes too much of my time to polish. And it will never look like it did new.


----------



## mr6two

anyone know where i can get a aftermarket harness for a LS1 im gonna throw one in me duece??


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Oct 4 2010, 07:41 PM~18734832
> *anyone know where i can get a aftermarket harness for a LS1 im gonna throw one in me duece??
> *


id say check the LS1 forums. Google ls1 forum


----------



## mr6two

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 4 2010, 05:12 PM~18735077
> *id say check the LS1 forums.  Google ls1 forum
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## capone530

dipshit fuck goddammit hoE!!!


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd

ok i have a 93 fleetwood. with the 5.7 L05 engine..
its considered a small block chevy motor correcT? 
would i be able to find any accessories for this...
wat intake manifold can i use if i can upgrade?. 
will n e of those bracket kits fit as well?..sry fellas im new to engines lol

just tryin to buy as much chrome as possible rather then removing to get dipped in chrome.


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 3 2010, 10:36 PM~18728202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added a few more goodies.  Bought a new distributor, my old one was shit, car starts way fuckin better now for some reason.  Got that chrome top radiator hose, chrome overflow tank, and I needed the adapter for a square bore carb to spread bore intake.
> *


wut size motor?


----------



## bumpin1ohm

Few pics of my lil 350. 

GM Performance HO Deluxe 350
Edelbrock Endurashine Performer intake
Ball milled polished aluminum Valve covers(Pomona swapmeet$40)
Tuff Stuff Chromed bake booster/master cyl
Polished aluminum radiator and resivior tank, dual fans
Polished stainless steel rad top cover
Polished stainless steel rad core support
Custom polished stainless steel rad line(upper)
Winhield wiper motor chromed cover
AC delete pane AND ac delete top cover
Bowtie Battery box(polished aluminum)
Spectre intake
DEI sparkplug boots and wire protecotrs

I also tried my hand at engine bay detailing. Man that makes a huuuuge difference in how clean the motor looks. The lil things make the big picture pop. I snatched the wheel wells out and filled all the holes left from the bottles with plastic filler. Sanded smooth, primer and then paint. Nice even strokes. Came out clean for a "homegrown" job. Also hid all my wiring and and loomed everything up for a neat install. Made a huge difference. If anyones doin a rebuild, do all the cleanup before you drop the motor in. Makes things waaay easier to do...
Pics before I resprayed the wells and firewall














































Headers need to be re ceramic coated.










wiper motor cover










Cheezy but it flows I guess...





































Added the polished stainless upper radiator hose. Also added a chrome ac compressor cover. I sanded it with brillo pad (lightly) to give it a brushed aluminum look. Then hand polished with some mothers..You can also see how I started filling the holes left from the bottles on the wheel well





























Tearing it all out to do the bay respray...










After respray and I polished up the tiff stuff setup






























click photo for other views of during/after respray



Stickers are a lil much, but wtf...

I have a whole vud series on how I smoothed the wheel wells and sprayed the bay on youtube. Here's a finished vid. Other vids are up on what I used to get it crackin and clean the old guy up






The old guy as he sits...









For anybody intrested in the photos and before after shots, click pi/link below



Elco Warren


----------



## Scrapin63

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 23 2011, 05:17 AM~19672220
> *Few pics of my lil 350.
> 
> GM Performance HO Deluxe 350
> Edelbrock Endurashine Performer intake
> Ball milled polished aluminum Valve covers(Pomona swapmeet$40)
> Tuff Stuff Chromed bake booster/master cyl
> Polished aluminum radiator and resivior tank, dual fans
> Polished stainless steel rad top cover
> Polished stainless steel rad core support
> Custom polished stainless steel rad line(upper)
> Winhield wiper motor chromed cover
> AC delete pane AND ac delete top cover
> Bowtie Battery box(polished aluminum)
> Spectre intake
> DEI sparkplug boots and wire protecotrs
> 
> I also tried my hand at engine bay detailing. Man that makes a huuuuge difference in how clean the motor looks. The lil things make the big picture pop. I snatched the wheel wells out and filled all the holes left from the bottles with plastic filler. Sanded smooth, primer and then paint. Nice even strokes. Came out clean for a "homegrown" job. Also hid all my wiring and and loomed everything up for a neat install. Made a huge difference. If anyones doin a rebuild, do all the cleanup before you drop the motor in. Makes things waaay easier to do...
> Pics before I resprayed the wells and firewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headers need to be re ceramic coated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wiper motor cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheezy but it flows I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added the polished stainless upper radiator hose. Also added a chrome ac compressor cover. I sanded it with brillo pad (lightly) to give it a brushed aluminum look. Then hand polished with some mothers..You can also see how I started filling the holes left from the bottles on the wheel well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tearing it all out to do the bay respray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After respray and I polished up the tiff stuff setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click photo for other views of during/after respray
> 
> 
> 
> Stickers are a lil much, but wtf...
> 
> I have a whole vud series on how I smoothed the wheel wells and sprayed the bay on youtube. Here's a finished vid. Other vids are up on what I used to get it crackin and clean the old guy up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old guy as he sits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anybody intrested in the photos and before after shots, click pi/link below
> 
> 
> 
> Elco Warren
> *


In my humble opinion, u put way to much time, money, and effort into ur engine compartment to have all those stickers grab all the attention from the nice accessories :happysad: but u did a great job brotha


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Jan 20 2011, 06:48 PM~19652573
> *wut size motor?
> *


350 bored .30 over so...355


----------



## Scrapin63

Bump


----------



## firme79mc

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## NmE60

anyone got a 348 harmonic balancer for sale? let me know please.....


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 23 2011, 06:17 AM~19672220
> *Few pics of my lil 350.
> 
> GM Performance HO Deluxe 350
> Edelbrock Endurashine Performer intake
> Ball milled polished aluminum Valve covers(Pomona swapmeet$40)
> Tuff Stuff Chromed bake booster/master cyl
> Polished aluminum radiator and resivior tank, dual fans
> Polished stainless steel rad top cover
> Polished stainless steel rad core support
> Custom polished stainless steel rad line(upper)
> Winhield wiper motor chromed cover
> AC delete pane AND ac delete top cover
> Bowtie Battery box(polished aluminum)
> Spectre intake
> DEI sparkplug boots and wire protecotrs
> 
> I also tried my hand at engine bay detailing. Man that makes a huuuuge difference in how clean the motor looks. The lil things make the big picture pop. I snatched the wheel wells out and filled all the holes left from the bottles with plastic filler. Sanded smooth, primer and then paint. Nice even strokes. Came out clean for a "homegrown" job. Also hid all my wiring and and loomed everything up for a neat install. Made a huge difference. If anyones doin a rebuild, do all the cleanup before you drop the motor in. Makes things waaay easier to do...
> Pics before I resprayed the wells and firewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headers need to be re ceramic coated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wiper motor cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheezy but it flows I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added the polished stainless upper radiator hose. Also added a chrome ac compressor cover. I sanded it with brillo pad (lightly) to give it a brushed aluminum look. Then hand polished with some mothers..You can also see how I started filling the holes left from the bottles on the wheel well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tearing it all out to do the bay respray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After respray and I polished up the tiff stuff setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click photo for other views of during/after respray
> 
> 
> 
> Stickers are a lil much, but wtf...
> 
> I have a whole vud series on how I smoothed the wheel wells and sprayed the bay on youtube. Here's a finished vid. Other vids are up on what I used to get it crackin and clean the old guy up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old guy as he sits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anybody intrested in the photos and before after shots, click pi/link below
> 
> 
> 
> Elco Warren
> *



very clean!!! where did you get that chrome ac compressor cover from? i need one


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

mr gasket used to make them but now theyre hard to find,if u cant find one let me know theres about 3 or 4 left locally


----------



## BigVics58

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> 62 rag Impala. B&M 6-71 blower on a BBC with a Demon carb. The hood will NOT fit on a set up like this.


nice


----------



## wannabelowrider

Whats yall opinion on this pump. it seems itll work for my 305. it looks like all the mounting points for the p/s pump and alt brackets are the same as the one thats on my engine now.
http://www.speedwaymotors.com/King-Chrome-S-B-Chevy-1969-86-Long-Water-Pump,6625.html


----------



## wannabelowrider

Anyone?


----------



## sinisster65

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## warning

NmE60 said:


> anyone got a 348 harmonic balancer for sale? let me know please.....


http://www.348-409.com/forum/index.php?threads/348-harmonic-balancer.5850/


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-m...rice-classic-landau-carburetor-neck-size.html


any input will help. thanks guys


----------



## goinlow

measure within the lines bro and thats your measurement.... worse case you have to use a little adapter plate....


----------



## black1962impala




----------



## CoupeDTS

wannabelowrider said:


> Whats yall opinion on this pump. it seems itll work for my 305. it looks like all the mounting points for the p/s pump and alt brackets are the same as the one thats on my engine now.
> http://www.speedwaymotors.com/King-Chrome-S-B-Chevy-1969-86-Long-Water-Pump,6625.html


They are a mile from me I have that water pump actually bought a few there. If u have the alternator bracket that looks like a big fin or fan blade you'll have to alter that bracket to fit this pump. Otherwise its all good


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

goinlow said:


> measure within the lines bro and thats your measurement.... worse case you have to use a little adapter plate....


got it thanks broham


----------



## wannabelowrider

CoupeDTS said:


> They are a mile from me I have that water pump actually bought a few there. If u have the alternator bracket that looks like a big fin or fan blade you'll have to alter that bracket to fit this pump. Otherwise its all good


Thanks Coupe but I went with this one instead
http://www.cfrperformance.com/CHEVY_SMALL_BLOCK_ALUMINUM_LONG_WATER_PUMP_p/hz-wp2902-c.htm


----------



## wannabelowrider

CADILLACROYALTY, the youtube video link didn't work. I searched for the vid but couldn't find it on youtube. Id like to see how you cleaned up your wheel wells. Also what luster of black did you paint your engine bay? I was thinking of doing my firewall and inner fenders a gloss black and the wheel wells satin black but my lady thinks satin throughout would look better, so I don't know as of yet. But yea, someone send me a link to the vid please. Gracias!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Great topic


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

wannabelowrider said:


> CADILLACROYALTY, the youtube video link didn't work. I searched for the vid but couldn't find it on youtube. Id like to see how you cleaned up your wheel wells. Also what luster of black did you paint your engine bay? I was thinking of doing my firewall and inner fenders a gloss black and the wheel wells satin black but my lady thinks satin throughout would look better, so I don't know as of yet. But yea, someone send me a link to the vid please. Gracias!


for shine go with enamel black,for satin any automotive paint will do


----------



## wannabelowrider

orientalmontecarlo said:


> for shine go with enamel black,for satin any automotive paint will do


I just didn't know which luster to go with. I decided to go gloss. I picked up some industrial tractor paint from Big R that's enamel. I've used it once before and it stick good as hell, just takes a while to dry.


----------



## droppen98

what do you use to conect a stainless upper rad pipe to the motor and radiator a small pice of rad hose?


----------



## CoupeDTS

They come with rubber adapters and clamps that are a mufuckin bitch to get on. Theoretically you could use pieces of hose if its the right size


----------



## wannabelowrider

:thumbsup:

Oh look, new page! :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

:thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

wannabelowrider said:


> I just didn't know which luster to go with. I decided to go gloss. I picked up some industrial tractor paint from Big R that's enamel. I've used it once before and it stick good as hell, just takes a while to dry.


nice!!! a couple tips i can give you is the enamel makes tons of overspray and clean up is not easy so have that in mind before you do it ...... makes things easier for you in the end.

enamel is harder to chip/flake and never loses its shine..dont forget to post pics


----------



## wannabelowrider

orientalmontecarlo said:


> nice!!! a couple tips i can give you is the enamel makes tons of overspray and clean up is not easy so have that in mind before you do it ...... makes things easier for you in the end.
> 
> enamel is harder to chip/flake and never loses its shine..dont forget to post pics


I already sprayed the first coat and it came out nice. I plan on spraying a 2nd coat just to make sure I have it on nice and thick just in case. Pics coming soon.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I had to redo the area where the heater/ac assembly was and not quite done with it yet, should be done in a day or two hopefully. Other than that, I think its lookin good.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Unbolt the master cylinder and pull it away from the booster and paint the booster


----------



## wannabelowrider

I thought about it but not sure what's involved in taking it off. Would I have to bleed the brakes and all that after reassembly?


----------



## wannabelowrider

I'm also gonna paint the frame and suspension where I can get to. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## wannabelowrider

After looking at the pic. I need to put some 90's on them cylinders lol.


----------



## CoupeDTS

wannabelowrider said:


> I thought about it but not sure what's involved in taking it off. Would I have to bleed the brakes and all that after reassembly?


Nope, just those 2 bolts and use a bungee to hold it away from the booster. No fluid leaks out that end, then bolt it back up that easy


----------



## CoupeDTS

wannabelowrider said:


> After looking at the pic. I need to put some 90's on them cylinders lol.


:no: 45s :yes:


----------



## wannabelowrider

CoupeDTS said:


> Nope, just those 2 bolts and use a bungee to hold it away from the booster. No fluid leaks out that end, then bolt it back up that easy


 I'll just scuff it up with some scotch brite and throw on a couple coats of paint and call it good.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I took that hose off the booster that goes to the carb and air came out. Why did it do that?


----------



## CoupeDTS

wannabelowrider said:


> I took that hose off the booster that goes to the carb and air came out. Why did it do that?


its just a vacuum port, once you plug it back it itll be fine


----------



## wannabelowrider

Koo, cuz I was like "oh fuck" and was thinking I shoulda just masked it off. Booster looks WAY better now that its painted tho :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

wannabelowrider said:


> I had to redo the area where the heater/ac assembly was and not quite done with it yet, should be done in a day or two hopefully. Other than that, I think its lookin good.


nice job now keep going and spray whatever you can get to inside your engine compartment.you will def. love the results and post the pics


----------



## wannabelowrider

yup, I do plan on painting anything I can get to insside my engine bay. I will post pics for sure


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

wannabelowrider said:


> yup, I do plan on painting anything I can get to insside my engine bay. I will post pics for sure


:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Damn, its been a long while since I've messed with body work. I'm still not happy with the flat area where the heater was. First it was the body filler I wasn't happy with. Now its sand scratches. I was gonna spray multiple coats of paint to try and cover the scratches but after contiplating it, I think I'm gonna resand with like 220 and see what that does.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Spray paint never covers scratches, as much as you think it will it never does lol


----------



## wannabelowrider

CoupeDTS said:


> Spray paint never covers scratches, as much as you think it will it never does lol


That's another reason why I've decided to re-sand. In case the paint doesn't even come close to covering the scratches id have to sand even more just to get to the bondo to get the scratches out. Fuckin sucks too cuz you can't really tell if the scratches are there till there's paint on the area. I'm spending more time than id like to, on the small area. But it should pay off in the end :x:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Finally got the flat part where the heater was, the way I want it. Also got the frame and suspension parts painted too. The brake booster looks way better too.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I don't want it super shiney. I was actually going for a satin finish and the paint should dull a little after I hit it at the car wash which I don't mind.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Nice


----------



## wannabelowrider

Got this done about a week ago but been too lazy to post a pic lol


----------



## sinisster65

Ttt


----------



## MRA

Ttt


----------



## king debo




----------



## weatmaster

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

king debo said:


> View attachment 604525
> 
> 
> View attachment 604527
> 
> 
> View attachment 604528
> 
> 
> View attachment 604529
> 
> 
> View attachment 604530


:thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------

